# Planit Solutions Cabinet Vision Software



## yellowkid (Apr 17, 2014)

Hi -- brand new here, just registered, and to be completely honest to the group I did so with the specific purpose of trying to do some research and help out a family member who is a little less web-savvy than i am (tho far more router-savvy lets just say!). he purchased the Cabinet Vision Software package a few years back, perhaps 4-5 hers ago. he does not need it anymore, but as you likely know it was a sizable investment at the time. he asked me to look in to the possibility of selling it, and I'm trying to find out about that possibility knowing the maze of licensing agreements etc. because I really do not know this community to be honest, I'm casting a wide net and exploring other forums such as this so u may see a repeat elsewhere. anyone with experience or advice I would welcome your thoughts. the simple truth to this is the family member could really use the funds. thanks in advance.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi N/a, welcome to the forum.

Just a thought. No one 'buys' software, you only buy a license to use the software.

There may be no legal right to "on sell' the license.

If there is, the transfer of the license may need to be registered with the software owner.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## atlasrob (Dec 21, 2009)

you can sell the software / " rights " but good luck!!! unfortunately the software manufacturers make the new owner pay close to 80% +/- of the actual cost of buying the software outright to have the license put in new owners name. i personally think it as bad as the government triple taxing everybody. i realize that they must make money also but it is just ridiculous


----------



## jczeke (Oct 8, 2016)

Did you sell the software key license. I am in the market if you still have it.


----------

